
Show HN: A Simple, Serverless Machine Learning API - mathieujofis
https://mlrequest.com/
======
starblue123
Hey, looks neat. Will be signing up!

Btw, [https://docs.mlrequest.com/](https://docs.mlrequest.com/) is showing an
SSL error. Do have a look. Cheers.

~~~
mathieujofis
Do you think you could check
[https://docs.mlrequest.com](https://docs.mlrequest.com) again and send me the
error you see? Gitbook says everything looks fine.

------
mathieujofis
Hey HN, this is a project I just launched. Looking for feedback and happy to
answer any questions.

